# Tricep Lateral Head



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I only seem to have 1 tricep muscle thats visible, the lateral head.

I train tris with back. One arm french curls and tricep pushdowns.

If theres 3 muscles there how can I get the others to show.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Get leaner.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Get off the couch! DO DIPS!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

skull crunches i find really good also weighted dips


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

like con said reduce body fat, or make sure you cover exercises that hit all three heads


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

OK what day shall I add dips? And what does all 3?


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

i usually do dips on chest day, ive found close grip bench has really helped add size to my tris, and then il do an over head movement after that


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

This is less painfull than answering OPs threads.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> This is less painfull than answering OPs threads.


haha BIGJOE your comical you are. Dont like me report me? SIMPLES!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> This is less painfull than answering OPs threads.


 That looks painful and pretty stupid kind of like reading...... i will stop there


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> That looks painful and pretty stupid kind of like reading...... i will stop there


Yeah I think you should aswell :rockon:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> haha BIGJOE your comical you are. Dont like me report me? SIMPLES!


You can't just report someone to a Mod because 'you don't like them' what kind of democracy would that be???

Are you sure that you understand the concept of putting people in front of keyboards to express freely their hopes, dreams, opinions, fears, knowledge, and such like. Ie Internet Forums. Clashes of interest, and character will be inevitable. Live with it.

Slag me off back if you wish, but ensure the insults have some basis in reality, and are not insults for insults sake, because that would really bore me, and would show lack of character on your part.

Party on dude......


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Well then dont come on every thread of mine saying 'whatever and all that other stuff you say...I dont know stuff so I ask questions, what was you like when you first started I bet you didnt have a clue did ya?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Well then dont come on every thread of mine saying 'whatever and all that other stuff you say...I dont know stuff so I ask questions, what was you like when you first started I bet you didnt have a clue did ya?


 No of course every one has to start some where and learn.

BUT if you use the search option on this site you can find all the answers to these questions because trust me this is not the first time such an mind boggling question has been asked


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Well then dont come on every thread of mine saying 'whatever and all that other stuff you say...I dont know stuff so I ask questions, what was you like when you first started I bet you didnt have a clue did ya?


Look mate, the reason you irritate me so much is because when you first came on here, I genuinely spent a good few hours giving you sound advice on everything to do with diet, and training that you would ever need to achieve your goals. But instead of thanks, you kept throwing it back in my face as if I was talking nonsense. Since then you have continued to ask questions, and start silly threads about things I already told you about. If you just follow the training advice and dietary advice I gave you then you would be getting somewhere, but instead you eat sh!t and probably train sh!t and expect help. Many board members witnessed the debacle of me persisting in trying to help you out in that long thread, and many of them repped me for

a) having the patience to help you out even though you were not digesting the information

B) giving some excellent advice.

This is why you get negged so much, because you continue ask questions but do nothing with the advice that is given.

Go on, post up your diet again, so maybe other members can remind you that based on what you are doing, in spite of good advice, is rubbish, thus nullifying your reasons for continuous questions.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

+ a lot of your threads can be solved with a little thing called common sense.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Well then dont come on every thread of mine saying 'whatever and all that other stuff you say...I dont know stuff so I ask questions, what was you like when you first started I bet you didnt have a clue did ya?


Also, when I first started I didn't have the internet, but I spent all my spare time reading magazines, and bodybuilding books. I didn't have someone to ask silly questions, I had to make the effort to find out the answers to those things I was curious about. The internet is making people too friggin lazy I think!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> No of course every one has to start some where and learn.
> 
> BUT if you use the search option on this site you can find all the answers to these questions because trust me this is not the first time such an mind boggling question has been asked


OK, Questions may have been asked before, but id rather ask and get my own answers and understand it rather than learning from another persons questions. And you might not say ill ever get far, but I can never see myself adding up my calories and all that, I just wondered if I ate 3 square meals a day with some shakes and without snacking and intense cardio would the fat fall off me? Thats all I asked...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Barker said:


> + a lot of your threads can be solved with a little thing called common sense.


Go away you froob, your one to speak all you do is abuse people...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> OK, Questions may have been asked before, but id rather ask and get my own answers and understand it rather than learning from another persons questions. And you might not say ill ever get far, but I can never see myself adding up my calories and all that, I just wondered if I ate 3 square meals a day with some shakes and without snacking and intense cardio would the fat fall off me? Thats all I asked...


 Well then at least can you type your posts in an version of the English language that everyone can understand. Fat falling off you for instance WTF

And no of course you don't need to eat in a special way or count calories.....you also don't NEED a good body and with your current attitude you will never optain a good body.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Also, when I first started I didn't have the internet, but I spent all my spare time reading magazines, and bodybuilding books. I didn't have someone to ask silly questions, I had to make the effort to find out the answers to those things I was curious about. The internet is making people too friggin lazy I think!


OK but if youve seen me keep making 'silly questions' wouldnt it be better not to answer it? Seriously I just need to ask questions to help me out..


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> OK, Questions may have been asked before, but id rather ask and get my own answers and understand it rather than learning from another persons questions. And you might not say ill ever get far, but I can never see myself adding up my calories and all that, I just wondered if I ate 3 square meals a day with some shakes and without snacking and intense cardio would the fat fall off me? Thats all I asked...


Why can't you see yourself adding up calories>

THis is what I find frustrating. You say you want to get hench, but you are not willing to put in the effort. A lot of your posts show your lack of willingness to put in effort, but you kind of expect experienced people to give you effort. It doesn't work like that. Help those who help themselves

So learn to add up nutrients or forget ever achieving your goals. It's not hard, especially nowadays with full information on packaging and calculators!

If you can't be bothered neither can we.

:cursing:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> OK but if youve seen me keep making 'silly questions' wouldnt it be better not to answer it? Seriously I just need to ask questions to help me out..


No!

I am a results based person, and if I frustrate you enough you may then take action to help yourself. The end result will be worth it, for both you and I. Cruel to be kind an all that.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I can be bothered otherwise I wouldnt spend my time on this site or in the gym and eating, My posts might seem nooby to you...Well then Il stop training because im never going to add up calories...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> *I can be bothered* otherwise I wouldnt spend my time on this site or in the gym and eating, My posts might seem nooby to you...Well then Il stop training because im never going to add up calories...


*And neither can we..*


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you ever train? Because you seem to post alot of silly threads


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Do you ever train? Because you seem to post alot of silly threads


3 times a week, so ive got plenty of time to post threads mate.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Go away you froob, your one to speak all you do is abuse people...


Wrong, i abuse you, because you deserve it.

Look.

Big Joe has a lot of knowledge, and is a decent guy as far as i'm aware. Show him some ruddy respect, he's trying to help you.

This 'i cant be bothered' (i'm assuming you meant can't) will get you no where and you might as well give up now! You have someone in great shape that offered to help you, if that happened to me id be so grateful, because i know i want to achieve something, you on the other hand quite clearly aren't that bothered. My guess is you're just some bicep boy that wants to get all the ladies. Either take peoples advise and be polite and respectful, or get off the forum, because you wont get and credit for being a div.

/my 2p


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Barker said:


> Wrong, i abuse you, because you deserve it.
> 
> Look.
> 
> ...


If you read it properly I said I can be bothered but hey. Ima see how I feel after my holiday and then decide if I want to carry on as im obv not gona get anywhere.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well whatever you meant, your attitude shows you can't be bothered.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doin skull crushers with correct form ( keepin elbows tucked in don't flare them ) hits all 3 heads so.....skull crush away


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Doin skull crushers with correct form ( keepin elbows tucked in don't flare them ) hits all 3 heads so.....skull crush away


Thanks Tim


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> If you read it properly I said I can be bothered but hey. Ima see how I feel after my holiday and then decide if I want to carry on as im obv not gona get anywhere.


Thinkin like that WILL get you nowere mate! Just maybe before you ask questions just doin a lil research, and if you can't find the answer to what your lookin for then ask away  google is a good friend off mine and can be yours also


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Triceps exercises with the upper arms stretched in the start position (like overhead extensions or skullcrushers with the bar lowered behind the head) are the movements that activate the inner head the most... but generally I don't think you need to try to work on specific heads of the muscle as all triceps exercises work all heads anyway. The appreance of being all lateral tricep is probably just down to not enough overall size and bodyfat not low enough to show where the heads seperate.

If your arms are growing then just keep working at it, and look at individual heads of the triceps only when you've got some decent size that you want to sculpt.


----------

